# playback speed



## Exeldro (Nov 10, 2017)

On the media source and the VLC video source I wan't to be able to set or control the playback speed. This will allow me to do slow motion replays.

As a workaround I now use a separate VLC player with NDI output, which I use in my replay scene.
The separate VLC player let's me control playback speed with a slider.
I put the same shortcut key to start playing vlc and to switch to the scene.


----------



## Exeldro (Feb 18, 2018)

My pullrequest for playback speed in the media source is now merged (https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/commit/277b66400193c0b6fd812ddffda6c92ab76d0df8) the pull request for VLC is closed (https://github.com/jp9000/obs-studio/pull/1171) but I can't find the reason for closing it.


----------

